# Remedy Oak Dorset



## User20205 (Nov 15, 2011)

I played here last Friday, all I can say is what a Course. You know it is a special place as soon as you drive in through the electric gates. The welcome we received was excellent, with bags tags, free range ballsand complementary tees etc.

We saw 2 other groups all the way around, you get a real sense of isolation as the course winds its way through the pine forest.  Every hole was special, but for me the standouts were the four par 5â€™s especially the 15[SUP]th[/SUP]. This is a short par5 that really tempts you to go for the green over water with your second. 

In the 4 ball I played in 3 of us agreed it was the best course we had played by a country mile. The 4[SUP]th[/SUP] reckoned Carnoustie was better but not by much. 

If you get a chance itâ€™s definitely worth a visit. It is abit off the beaten track but I would be amazed if you didnâ€™t enjoy it.


----------



## daymond (Nov 15, 2011)

Played it three times now. Absolutely top notch.


----------



## daymond (Nov 15, 2011)

It would make a great forum meet.


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks like a cracking course, never been myself, in fact never heard off it before today and the plus side its only 15 miles away.

Will have to try it out next year.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 16, 2011)

daymond said:



			It would make a great forum meet.
		
Click to expand...

yes it would. The green fee prices go back up in March/April  to Â£90, I think it's Â£50 until then. If there is any interest we could sort something out for before the price goes back up. 

I'm itching to go back there after I stuck 2 balls in the lake on the 18th !!


----------



## Swinger (Nov 16, 2011)

Haven't played there yet but it is supposed to be fantastic. Glad you had a good time. 

A fourm meet would be good fun but I would highly suggest that you dry to pick a dryer month, I've heard it can turn into a bog after a few rainy days (from a few different sources). Would be a shame to go there only to get muddy and annoyed.


----------



## Junior (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks an amazing  course.  Wouldn't fancy footing this to be a member though . . . . 

http://remedyoak.com/membership_page

How much was the green fee ?  I couldnt see a visitors green fee on the website, only a members guest.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 16, 2011)

it was a bit wet on Friday and it made the course play quite long. I wouldn't want to go there if it was any wetter !!

I'll give them a quick email to see what potential society deals thay have for spring 2012.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 16, 2011)

Junior said:



			Looks an amazing  course.  Wouldn't fancy footing this to be a member though . . . . 

http://remedyoak.com/membership_page

How much was the green fee ?  I couldnt see a visitors green fee on the website, only a members guest.
		
Click to expand...

We paid Â£50 winter deal. I think it's Â£90 in the summer. I met a bloke today who played there on a society day last spring. It cost him Â£40.


----------



## richart (Nov 16, 2011)

Count me in if someone arranges a forum day there. Heard great things about the course.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 16, 2011)

that does look bloody good. Nearly spat my coffee out when I saw the membership prices!!!! Holy Bejesus


----------



## User20205 (Nov 16, 2011)

G1BB0 said:



			that does look bloody good. Nearly spat my coffee out when I saw the membership prices!!!! Holy Bejesus
		
Click to expand...

for what it's worth, I have also heard that they are far from full capacity and would like some more members. 

maybe there is a deal to be had :biggrin:


----------



## SyR (Nov 16, 2011)

I will be up for a meet here. It looks like a cracking course.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 16, 2011)

The Dorset County Strokeplays were played there this year, Â£28.00 for two rounds, and your lunch. Bargin.
Think Harry Redknapp is a member there.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 16, 2011)

srixon 1 said:



			Think Harry Redknapp is a member there.
		
Click to expand...

They will have one more vacancy in January then !!


----------

